# Revit Structure



## McEngr (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, our office just bought the whole Autodesk 2013 Suite, and it's daunting to say the least. We were just awarded a decent-sized project involving architects that only work with Revit consultants. (From personal experience - Revit and AutoCad don't mix)

I was excited to import/export our RISA 3D program into Revit. I tried a 4-story SCBF building and built it on Friday afternoon with lots of assumptions, and everything imported pretty well with the new exchange file.

We are trying to figure out a way to maximize Revit into some sort of detailing program (inventor?), but are struggling a bit. We don't want to spend lots of time figuring out a smooth workflow, so any comments are welcome.

Thanks.

~ps~ We primarily work in heavy timber and structural steel buildings.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 22, 2013)

McEngr,

Congrats on the new software purchase. You'll enjoy some headaches as you get used to it and all of the new features that come out with each new release. One thing I've found in the 2013 version is that it is no longer customized to each "flavor" or discipline, but one install for everyone that you can customize to your discipline during the install procedure. This is a helpful thing as there are less add-ons or object enablers that need to be installed.

I will warn you now that the Revit / Risa link will loose members; especially concrete beams and open web steel joists. Risa 3D will not handle OWSJ at all, so you'll need to export into Risa Floor to get that type of analysis. I have yet to do any timber design between the two software's, my last run was an existing 8 story steel and concrete structure that lost nearly 40% of the members between the transition between Revit / Risa &amp; I ended up rebuilding it entirely in Risa for my analysis. It sure looked pretty in Revit though.

As to the detailing, my office still uses ACAD for all of our finite detailing needs (although we do have the full suite as well). Sometimes we'll do the details directly in Revit, but if it's faster to do it in ACAD, we'll do that and import it in. There are a few hurdles that have to be met to get the line types to mesh, but one your template is configured, it imports easily. Your note that they don't mix is spot on; while they do tend to work together, getting them to mesh properly is a daunting task on its own (my office still uses both for projects since not all departments have embraced Revit yet).

All I can suggest to help the work flow is to take the time to build the master template to match your specifications / standards. Then ensure everyone is using the proper template. It will require minor tweaking as you upgrade through the versions, but most settings will carry over between versions. I would also recommend any training sessions you can get on the software to get familiar with it if you are not already and practice using it. I've taken three weekend type classes on how to use it and am still learning new tricks.

I see you are in Oregon, I don't know who your retailer / re-seller is (if not purchased directly from Autodesk), but PacifiCAD does a good job with training sessions. I highly recommend any of Troy's classes and he'll probably be able answer any question you may come up with.

Good luck.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 23, 2013)

wow blybrook! Thanks for the response!

To be honest, I'm not surprised that you guys are not using a 3d detailing program. I wonder if you guys have exhausted your options in regards to inventor or something else...? I just read an article in the January 2013 issue of Structure Magazine where a structural engineer was detailing with solidworks. we'd prefer to not use a separate, expensive program when we could use inventor (which I hear is very similar).

More comments welcome!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 23, 2013)

You are welcome and hope it helps some.

I've been utilizing Revit Structure at the office since 2006 or 2007 (back when it was version 4.5 or 5). The main reason we haven't gone to any other detailing program was that until 2012, we only had 2 Revit licenses for the Structural Department which didn't include our regular ACAD licenses or any of the other softwares. It was a fight to just get those two licenses and if it hadn't been for a project requirement, we probably wouldn't have gotten them. In 2012, that changed when my office bought the "suite" products / licenses for the entire company (~60 employees, including admin). Now we have access to the inventor and other Autodesk softwares, but have yet to start any training or testing with them to see if they will help our workflow. Since we have gone through the trials / issues of working in both ACAD / Revit, we've got our workflow down fairly well for detailing needs. There's several different programs that I would like to see get into the office for regular work purposes, but with a small Structural department (2 PE's, 1 EIT total); there hasn't been enough demand to get the additional software through the company owners.

As new projects come about, we are just starting to look at the other programs that are part of the Autodesk "suite" and testing to see if they will help us in day to day work. I do have inventor installed; I have yet to start it though.

I've yet to get to the January version of Structure; I just finally had time to catch up with November and December. It's next on the "to read" pile.


----------



## DaveW (Mar 13, 2013)

My advice is to stick with your existing means and methods for creating detail drawings. If the contract requires Revit, then simply figure out a way to create the basic analytical model, without getting too much into the weeds. It's not a perfect software, in fact it is disruptive in a way. Engineers have been slow to adopt (wise). Architects have been quick to adopt (unwise). The fancy software only creates more work, and dumbs down all of the professions. You'll spend more time tail chasking and figuring out how to be I.T. technicians importing data than doing actual engineer work. Interdisciplinary collaboration is just a marketing term meant to turn you all into data entry technicians.


----------

